# This forum in entertaining



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It seems that we are all frustrated with our shooting and we are ready to pick a fight.

I know that this is a useless post unless we step back and calm down. 

Maybe take a look at suggestions and use what you think will help you with your shooting and disregard the rest.

Just an observation.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Being calm always seems to help the shot -- doesn't it.

It also seems that keeping a sense of humor also helps.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Good post Jim, that's why I mostly keep my mouth shut. So many people just want to argue!


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

...and I'm already waiting for someone to argue with that


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Why sounds like you want some one to disagree with him this forums mostly is folks with extremely strong opinions pressing for others to agree I look for the nuggets of knowledge between the childish exchanges. To think most of us are old enough to have grand children but are still so insecure or stubborn that we have to be right a bit of humility on the way in the door along with a dose of maybe I don't know everything will go a long way to fostering constructive learning environments. I pity the thin skinned beginner that comes into these forums looking for direction on his journey . I tell my students to stay away and if they have to participate I give them a specific list of posters to both ignore and listen to. To keep them from falling into the trap


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

If it feels good, do it...

I read others ideas and if they sound logical to me I try them. If I find something that helps me I will post it however, I could care less if someone says I am all " wet ".

A thick skin is required on all forums IMO...


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

The way I see it there is just a couple guys that like to hear theirselves talk.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I like hearing all the different ideas. If I think that I can use something I run with it. If something is posted that I think will not help me I just keep reading. 

This is a great site and over the years I have learned more about archery than I ever thought possible. I can't help but think how things might have been if I could have access to this information 45 years ago.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I read some but never post because I'm sure I'll either be ignored or chastised and probably both.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

bowfisher said:


> The way I see it there is just a couple guys that like to hear theirselves talk.


And gals.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

It is what it is... Sure, there's a lot of chaff, but there's enough in the way of pearls to make it worth the effort to separate one from the other.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

pbuck said:


> I read some but never post because I'm sure I'll either be ignored or chastised and probably both.


Hey, post up or PM me. I won't chew on you. I PM with quite a few to get around the BS < does not stand for bare shaft


----------



## antlers21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Open forums are always like this wheather its online or at a town hall. Thick skin, weed through what you want to hear. Just advice, have fun.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

My suggestion has been to post what you think will help, or at least what has helped you.
Don't post what you think someone else said is "wrong".
Sometimes people are more worried about proving someone else being wrong, than about their posts being right.

Repeated analogy:
You wouldn't remove plates from a pot luck if you didn't like them, you only put your dish on the table and let others decide for themselves.

How rude would it be to take somethings off that table because you didn't think it was good enough. You'd never be invited back.
You just put your dish out there, and let people decide for themselves what they will consume.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Mahly said:


> My suggestion has been to post what you think will help, or at least what has helped you.
> Don't post what you think someone else said is "wrong".
> Sometimes people are more worried about proving someone else being wrong, than about their posts being right.
> 
> ...


But I'd sure hope for a whisper (pm) if something on the table is going to make me sick.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

In the same light, if your bland dish usurps the whole serving table and keeps tastier morsels from being presented, it may be time to learn a new recipe that is more palatable and is served in proper proportions.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

There is room at this table for all dishes/ideas.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Rick! said:


> In the same light, if your bland dish usurps the whole serving table and keeps tastier morsels from being presented, it may be time to learn a new recipe that is more palatable and is served in proper proportions.


Otherwise people might stop coming to the pot luck all together.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Very good gentlemen. Very good.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

erdman41 said:


> Otherwise people might stop coming to the pot luck all together.


Exactly.


----------

